# Sig Full Serivce Package



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got my W. German made P226 back from Sig after having their Full Service Package done to the pistol, and it definitely made a difference. I can tell the trigger and hammer are stiffer. Looking forward to getting to the range!


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

What services are performed in the package. And if I can ask, what's the cost? Thanks


----------

